# Exo terra Monsoon misting system



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone else have problems? I ordered one in December. It suddenly stopped misting, it'd sound like it was running and the top got hot but it wasn't pushing water. I contacted the company and they replaced it. Now the replacement is having different issues. They had me mail it to them and I just got the email that they're replacing that one to. Wth, I was running three nozzles and the lines started bursting. When I went to replace lines water came out the vent at the top and it wouldn't shut down after hitting the power button even though the light went out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Exasperatus2002 said:


> Anyone else have problems? I ordered one in December. It suddenly stopped misting, it'd sound like it was running and the top got hot but it wasn't pushing water. I contacted the company and they replaced it. Now the replacement is having different issues. They had me mail it to them and I just got the email that they're replacing that one to. Wth, I was running three nozzles and the lines started bursting. When I went to replace lines water came out the vent at the top and it wouldn't shut down after hitting the power button even though the light went out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


While I was looking into misting systems, the monsoon had a ton of bad reviews relating to water getting into the circuit board and causing the system to stay turned on and emptying the whole water reservoir.
I did read about one guy buying it new and immediately modifying it so the circuit board was water tight. It's in one of the amazon reviews I think.
Josh's Frogs says it was due to evaporation getting into the system, and that they fixed this problem with some kind of ventilation, but from what I've read in the amazon reviews, the water is getting in more directly when the pump is turned on, so I don't know if the vent helped or not.
I also read of someone plugging the monsoon into a timer so it shuts off even if it has a short circuit and tries staying on. But for the price of a monsoon + good timer you could just buy a MistKing and sleep better at night.
As for lines bursting I've never read of that happening  Are you using distilled or RO water? Your lines/nozzles could be clogged from mineral buildup if you arn't.

I don't own a monsoon so all I can give you is my research on the system, hopefully there's no false info there =P


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I had one a few years ago that totally flooded my tank. Thank God I was home when it happened.
I remember awhile back there were a lot of problems with them, but I think Exo Terra fixed it.
Something about the timer getting wet I think.
I had mine set for a 20 second mist once a day and it just went crazy.


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

I actually just ordered a monsoon for my terrarium as I only have one, and I wanted the convenience and aesthetics of the monsoon as opposed to the MistKing (which I thought was a bit overkill for my one terrarium). I have a neighbor who is a savant at electronics, and he rigged up a very simple circuit so that the built in timer/circuit board is bypassed completely. This way when the unit is plugged in to the power it is always "ON". What I then did was buy a MistKing seconds timer and program that how I wanted it, then plugged my rigged monsoon into that; so when the timer comes on, my monsoon comes on. Now I have the best of both worlds: the convenience of the monsoon, and the reliability and customization of the mistking


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Call it rare, I have one (newest version) that is nearly a year old and i've got nothing but nice things to say about it. I'm running 4 nozzles in a 100 Gallon Paludarium. I like it because it is easy to, quite literally, dial in the best frequency for the amount of water saturation you desire. Just do the adjusting slowly. This is my only example of using one. That being said, I prefer my Mistking.


----------

